# Toy boxes



## Jstov (Jul 3, 2013)

The first one is solid walnut and the second is walnut and maple. http://i1106.Rule #2/albums/h364/crusadercalls/3F39E965-1571-411F-8005-70BEDB7D65B3-8316-000008C96AFA22A6_zpsabaaf6c7.jpg http://i1106.Rule #2/albums/h364/crusadercalls/B193E337-CDAD-4F23-BD02-DE348BFD49F8-8316-000008C9CD84DAC2_zps4fa68e43.jpg


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jul 3, 2013)

Jstov said:


> The first one is solid walnut and the second is walnut and maple. http://i1106.Rule #2/albums/h364/crusadercalls/3F39E965-1571-411F-8005-70BEDB7D65B3-8316-000008C96AFA22A6_zpsabaaf6c7.jpg http://i1106.Rule #2/albums/h364/crusadercalls/B193E337-CDAD-4F23-BD02-DE348BFD49F8-8316-000008C9CD84DAC2_zps4fa68e43.jpg



I like the one with the light panels.


----------



## BarbS (Jul 3, 2013)

Wow. They both look Heavy Duty. Those should last through generations! Very nicely done.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2013)

Those look great. A lot better than the toybox I had as a kid!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 3, 2013)

Very nice toy boxes!!!!


----------



## Jstov (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys I appericate the nice comments.


----------



## Sprung (Jul 4, 2013)

Those are very nice!


----------

